# Goodbye Sweet Boy - S.I.P. Kirito/Mr.Fish



## JaydeDancer (Feb 27, 2016)

Mr. Fish had been sick since February, and even though I tried everything I could think of (I even took him to a vet) nothing I did seemed to help. We treated him for parasites and harmful bacteria and he never got any better. He appeared to be slowly starving to death, even though he was eating a ton of food.

I found a local pathology laboratory that was willing to necropsy him for me so that we could determine cause of death, because I hate not knowing things, and I really want to know what it is that killed my fish. Was it a parasite? Was it Fish T.B.?

After speaking to the pathologist and determining that euthanizing Mr. Fish won't impact the necropsy results, I made the decision on Thursday of last week to euthanize him.

Mr. Fish was put to sleep on Sunday, May 08, 2016. He was approximately 1.5 years old.

I have turned his body over to the lab and I should have the results on Friday of this week. I'll post the results when I get them. 

But enough about his death! Let's talk about his life:

Mr. Fish was my office pet. He occupied a 3.5 gallon tank on the corner of my desk and while I tried to introduce some "friends" to him early on that didn't work out well, he eventually ended up with a snail-friend who snuck into his tank by way of the live plant I bought him.









He was a really neat fish. I've never had one before that recognized me and the sound of my voice like he did. When I would come into work in the morning, I would call him and he would come swimming out from wherever he was hiding and wiggle at the front of the tank. I would always greet him first thing and say hello and coo at him. ("Pretty boy. What a sweet boy! Pretty fish. . . ").

I had a VERY hard time taking pictures of this fish! Any time I would try to take a picture I would have to be very sneaky about it. If he caught me looking at him or if he caught me moving my phone he would move and swim right to the front of the tank and start wiggling. I did manage to get a couple of pictures of him though:









He's trying to camouflage. 









He also had very weird sleeping positions. He would sleep vertically and flop his tail over to the side. Scared the crap out of me the first time he did it. I thought he was dead lol. After that he probably started to do it on purpose.









Getting him his foam lily was probably the best purchase decision I have ever made. He absolutely loved that lily, but he was very picky about it. He refused to get in it unless the water level was just right. If it was too high, he'd refuse. The water had to be right at the top of the tallest petals. That gave him just enough room to flop and wiggle himself into the center of it so he could curl up in a ball and watch me work.









A few months ago I started calling him a creeper because all he would do all day was lay in the lily, poke his head out through the petals, and stare at me while I worked lol. If he saw me looking at him he would wiggle out of the lily and swim back and forth in at the front of the tank.

Really, I think all that wiggling was just to convince me to feed him. This fish was such a little piggy lol. He'd eat himself to death if I let him. 

The only trick I was able to teach him was to jump out of the water and nibble on my finger. He would do this trick for anyone because he knew that if he did he'd get food. 

I had a lot of fun having him as my office fish. I'm going to miss him.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sounds like he was a fun fish. :3 May he swim in peace, and hope his memory will live long.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Poor Mr. Fish  SIP He sounds like he had a big personality.
The science-y side of me wants to see the necropsy results.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Him curled up in the lily is the cutest thing ever! SIP Mr. Fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

oh poor little guy..... but what a good mommy to try to find out what actually happened. You set up a beautiful home for him as well, it will be good to get some closure.

All the best~


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Aw, what an adorable little guy! I'm sorry for your loss
Where on earth did you get that lily? 
Tell us the results when you get them


----------



## JaydeDancer (Feb 27, 2016)

Engel said:


> Where on earth did you get that lily?


Petco! Some stores will sell them by the bettas. Apparently, they even come in different colors. I now have a blue one and a purple one. The purple one I got for his hospital tank. 

http://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/fish/fish-tank-decor/petco-lotus-lounger-betta-bed#


----------

